# Math en ligne de commande



## abou (1 Mai 2004)

Au début de Mac OS X, je suis tombé sur un programme en ligne de commande qui permettait de faire des choses comme :

(x-2)(x-3)=x^2-5x+6.

Mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver !

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Gallenza (2 Mai 2004)

installe paris-gp (par fink commander y'a qu'un clique à faire  )
Il fait ça et bien plus encore !!!


----------



## abou (2 Mai 2004)

Merci, mais FinkCommander n'arrête pas de m'embêter avec ses :

<font color="red"> The tool that FinkCommander uses to run commands as root does not have the necessary permissions.
By entering your password you will give the tool the authorization it needs to repair itself.
Under some circumstances you may need to enter your password twice.

Self-repair succeeded.  Please re-try your command. </font>

Meme si j'ai entré mon mot de passe une dizaine de fois


----------



## Gallenza (2 Mai 2004)

je dirais (mais je dis peut-être des conneries vue que Linuxien, j'ai automatiquement activé lme compte root, donc jamais testé sans), que FinkCommander demande le mot de passe root, plus puissant que celui de l'admin...tu dois activer le compte root dans Netinfo...dis moi si ça marche apres ;-)


----------

